# Bbq pitt raffle



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

The information for the Texas Fallen Heroes Memorial Ride & Cook-off is posted in "upcoming events", but I wanted you all to take a look at the awesome bbq pitt that is being raffled off. You can purchase tickets on line, and do not have to be present to win . . . wg

http://texasfallenheroesride.com/?page_id=698


----------



## SargentfishR (Apr 23, 2007)

Thanks Whiskey for the heads up. Just got mine.


----------



## porkchoplc (Aug 12, 2009)

Just bought 6...that thing is sweet.


----------



## bjones2571 (May 2, 2007)

Looks good. Just bought 6 as well.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Thanks everyone . . . this is an awesome event if you can attend as well. . . wg


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I had to buy a few also, that pit is nice!!!


----------



## jefull77 (Jul 5, 2007)

Got myself two last week when David was at the bank!!


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Just purchased 2


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Let me know when to come pick up the pit! lol

All to a good cause!


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Shaky said:


> Let me know when to come pick up the pit! lol
> 
> All to a good cause!


Whoever wins that pit is going to be a smoke'n king or queen for sure. Excellent unit . . . wg


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

i was trying to buy some raffle tickets but dont see link to buy.


----------



## kinja (May 21, 2004)

redfishking11 said:


> i was trying to buy some raffle tickets but dont see link to buy.


 If it was a snake.....Look under the last picture, it says. "BUY NOW"


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

the link wasn't there earlier today - and it doesn't work now.


----------



## redfishking11 (Oct 15, 2008)

speckle-catcher said:


> the link wasn't there earlier today - and it doesn't work now.


Glad i was not the only one who had the problem.


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

Since the cook-off starts today, they prob pulled it . . . wg


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Whiskey Girl said:


> Since the cook-off starts today, they prob pulled it . . . wg


When is the drawing?


----------



## Whiskey Girl (Jan 13, 2010)

The drawing is tomorrow - I would imagine during awards, and tickets can still be purchased on location at Galveston County Fair Grounds. The link to purchase on line is no longer available. . . . wg


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

How will the winner be announced? Thanks!


----------

